# Citro 1100 Race Report !



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

CITRO would like to thank everyone who made the trip to Len Sabato's world famous Sabatona Speedway !

What started out as a dark rainy Saturday morning with the turnout looking low turned into a awesome sunny day of racing at the Sabatona Speedway ! The event had a total of 24 racers coming from several different Midwest states , Indiana , Iowa , Wisconsin , Central Illinois and of course our friends from the Chicago land area . 

The Speedway opened at 10.00 am giving everyone ample amount of time to dial in there skills for the task that is at hand the CITRO 1100. What is the 1100 some of you might ask ? The 1100 is a team based mini IROC enduro that includes a individual race and a enduro race to win the Glorious Tittle of a 1100 champion plus a new G-JET with a painted body. 

*HOW IT WORKS*

We race a individual qualifier race to determine the team selections. The 24 drivers are then broken into 3 groups A,B,C groups depending how you qualify determines which driver is one your team from the other groups this helps in making the teams more balanced.

After three hours of practice we had a quick lunch at 1.00 pm provided by Mrs Sabato , as usual the cooking was very good ! (Thank you Sandy ) When everyone was done eating we had a quick drivers meeting to go over the the 1100 rules and to answer any questions regarding track procedures. Finally the racing begins. 

At the top of the qualifying race we have the super fast home track champion Len Sabato smashing last winters top qualifing total of 183 set by Mr Steve Medanic by 5 laps with a 188 total. Len was followed closely by our local T-JET guru Travis Joop with a 184 total which also beat last years high lap total. Travis also beat his total from last year by 9 laps all of this with no practice time , awesome job Travis !
After travis we had HOPRA'S own Hollywood posting a strong 181. Hollywood beat his last years total by 13 laps. Great job Dave ! After Hollywood everyone fell into place with the lap totals below 180. 

1. LENNY = 188
2. TRAVIS = 184 
3. HOLLYWOOD = 181 
4. WAYNE = 178 
5. JAYBO = 176
6. BILL D = 174 
7. CHARLIE M = 174
8. GALEN = 174 * 

9. DOUG S = 174 
10. JEFF S = 174
11. TONY V = 171
12. TOM B =171
13. CHAD = 170
14. MIKE B = 169 
15. BOB M = 168
16. DARRYL = 167 

17. HERB = 166 
18. ROSY = 166
19. TODD = 161 
20. WOLFIE = 160 
21. RANDY = 157
22. PAUL = 154
23. NAGY = 140
24. BLANE = 136 

* Galen did a awesome job making the top 8 and becoming a team captain in doing this he beat his previous 1100 qualifying total of 149 laps by 25 laps Galen without a doubt is the events most improved driver. Great job Galen and keep up the good work ! 

Qualifying is over and it is time to set the teams ! 

*HOW THE TEAMS ARE SET*

The number one qualifier is paired with the last place qualifier from the bottom group of racers ( 1-24 ) with a blind draw from the middle group of racers being held to finish out your team. The same method is used for the # 2 qualifier ( 2-23 ) and on down the list of the top 8 qualifiers.

*THE TEAMS*

TEAM LEN = LEN / MIKE B / BLANE
TEAM TRAVIS = TRAVIS / TOM BAKER / NAGY
TEAM HOLLYWOOD = HOLLYWOOD / CHAD / PAUL
TEAM WAYNE = WAYNE / RANDY / BOB
TEAM JAYBO = JAYBO / DOUG S / WOLFIE 
TEAM BILL D = BILL / TODD / JEFF S
TEAM CHARLIE M = CHARLIE / ROSY / DARRYL
TEAM GALEN = GALEN / HERB / TONY V

The race started with team Jaybo taking the early lead over team Wayne. Team Wayne rallied back from 9 laps down after the 1st heat to over take team Jaybo by the 4th heat. All of the other teams were down at least 10 laps at this point to the two front runners. The race was still too early to tell exactly how things would shake out , but it was definite that Team Wayne and team Jaybo would be there at the end.
After the 7th heat with one heat to go team Wayne had a 182 lap lead over team Jaybo who were finishing on the white lane which is a gutter lane. The final heat started with Doug S going for team Jaybo Doug pulled in a strong 60 lap total in the white lane . Next was Wolfie who was just as strong with a 59 lap total . This left team captain Jaybo needing a 63 lap total to tie and go to total time for the tie breaker or 64 or better for the out right win. With team Wayne finished racing all they cold do was watch and wait to see what there fate would be. The final segment started and team captain Jaybo drove his team to the victory with a perfect no outs heat on white and a impressive 65 lap total snatching victory from team Waynes grasp! This was a very exciting finish to a great day of racing ! Team wayne 1110 laps team Jaybo 1112 laps. This total was 6 laps shy of team Lens record of 1118 set back in Feb 2010.

Team Jaybo recieved new G-jets for each driver with hand painted bodys by Jim Nagy of Slot Pro Speedway. Mr Nagy also donated team champion plaques , and a top qualifier plaque. After the trophy presentation there was a prize drawing that gave away 3 more G-jets and various other prizes donated by SLOTPRO / HOST / BSRT . We also had a 50/50 that was won by Herb ( Pappy ) to cap of the days activities. 

Once again team CITRO would like to thank everyone for the making it to the race. We would also like to thank our Sponsors , please visit them !

1. Slot Pro Speedway. http://www.slotprospeedway.com/
2. HOST racing bodies. http://www.horacingbodies.com./
3. BSRT . http://www.scaleauto.com/

On a personal note thank you to Chad Swim for helping to put together another great race ! Thank you to Mr and Mrs Sabato for having us at there home and taking the time to put on a great race ! JAYBO

If you have not been to a CITRO / SABATONA 1100 AT Lens Sabatona Speedway do your self a favor and put it on your list of races to go to you will not regret it !

THE CARS !









THE NATIONAL ANTHEM !

















QUALIFYING VIDEO !





TOP QUALIFIER LEN SABATO !









RACE VIDEO !





RACE RESULTS









THE CHAMPIONS !
DOUG S / JAYBO / WOLFIE









SLOTPROS AWESOME WORK !









LAST TWO CITRO 1100 TOTALS


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome race report! The videos were cool - fast action on that banking! You guys know how to have fun on race day! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## magnetracerj5 (Oct 30, 2010)

me and buddy are wanting 2 sign up 4 ur nov 6 race at sabatona any info would b great


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Races*

We Would Like To Come On Down And Race With U Guys But U Race To Early In The Am For Us To Make It U Need To Race In The Afternoon Like Around 5 Pm Or So. Than We Can Make A Race Or 2 We Race On Friday Nights At 7 Pm Honda27


----------

